# Welches Aufnahme Programm ist für mich das richtige?



## xxScalaxx (11. Januar 2007)

Hi meine frage sagt ja schon alles. Ich bin dabei ein Album zu machen und arbeite zur zeit mit der freeware audacity. Ich habe mich entschlossen mir ein Programm zu zu legen was etwas besser ist, welches also geld kostet. aber da weiß ich jetzt nicht welches:

Es sollte so um die 100- 200€ kosten und es sollte Effekte haben. Dabei sein sollten unbedingt die Effekte Telephon und Doubles aber natürlich auch die anderen die immer dabei sind wie echo usw. Außerdem sollte es möglich sein Audiofiles im mp3 Format einfügen zu können und so auch wieder abzuspeichern. Wäre auch cool wenn es nicht zu dolle kompliziert wäre aber das ist nebensächlich denn man kann sich da ja rein arbeiten.

Kann mir jemand eins empfehlen?

Danke schon mal

Gruß scala


----------



## zyro (11. Januar 2007)

Zunächst kommt es natürlich darauf an, welche Erwartungen du genau an das Programm hast. Die Effekte die du beschreibst sind standardmäßig dabei oder oft kostenlos als vst-Plugin erhältlich (und den "TeleFon-Effekt" kriegst du auch mit nem ganz normaln Equalizer hin). Lange Zeit habe ich Cakewalk Sonar benutzt war auch recht zufrieden damit und der Preis würde auch passen, aber ich bin jetzt auf Samplitude von Magix umgestiegen, was sehr anspruchsvoll ist, dafür aber auch beste Qualität liefert.


----------



## xxScalaxx (11. Januar 2007)

Ok wenn die effekte dabei sind dann sind meine anforderungen gute qualität.(liegt natürlich nicht nure am programm habe ensprechendes mikro und mischpult mit usb interface) wenn jemand noch vorscvhläge hat dann höre ich sie gerne.Danke an dich zyro. hmmmder telephon effekt mit dem eq? wie geht das denn?


----------



## zyro (11. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, meinst du mit TelefonEffekt die Veränderung eines Tones, sowie er aus einem Telefon kommen würde. Ein Telefon hat ein sehr begrenztes Spektrum, es werden nur mittlere Frequenzen wiedergegeben, dementsprechend musst du bei dem Equalizer einfach Höhen und Tiefen rausnehmen und alle Regler Parabelförmig bis zu den Mitten Anorden, schon hast du den Telefonsound.


----------



## xxScalaxx (11. Januar 2007)

Achso ok dankeschön,....welches Samplitude hast du denn? die Master edition? oder eine von den teureren?


----------



## zyro (11. Januar 2007)

Ne ich muss ja auch Geld Sparen, aber die reicht auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## xxScalaxx (11. Januar 2007)

k ich danke dir vielmals!!Wenn noch irgendwer n Vorschöag hat dann raus damit  ansonsten ist das programm schon gekauft


----------

